# Ретролистез L4, L3



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи и жители форума!
Наконец-то я сделал новые обследования своего позвоночника. Результаты прилагаю. Обследований на самом деле я сделал больше, но выкладываю те, в которых нашли проблемы.
На МРТ все понятно спондилоартроз, протрузии, небольшие грыжи без корешковой компрессии. Если снимки нужны будут могу выложить.
Но самое главное это нестабильность и ретролистез L4, L3  - 3 мм.
Какая у меня симптоматика. Спина не болит! Позвоночник двигается нормально, ограничения подвижности нет в теле. Проблема только в ногах. Я так понимаю дугуообразные отростки нервируют корешки на обеих ногах. Раньше на одной ноге нервировали, только на правой, потом это все чередовалось то правая, то левая. Сейчас стало все равномерно на две ноги. Возможно немного на правую больше. Когда нервировало одну ногу, то ощущалось перекос таза, было также ощущение разных ног, хромота. Хотя ноги у меня одинаковые, мерили не раз. Сила в ногах есть! На пятках и на носках могу ходить. Ноги как бы гудят постоянно, особенно ступни. Когда идешь по улице, то ощущение что тебе в ботинки положили аппликатор Кузнецова (иголки). Возможна внезапная усталость мышц ног, мышц таза.
Больше всего проблем вызывают позы стояния и сидения. Сидеть долго не могу, т.к. ноги еще сильнее гудят и ощущение будто бы ты отлежал ногу сильнее. Могут занеметь пятки. В машине ездить практически не могу в следствии того, что правая нога начинает ныть довольно сильно, приходится выходить и расслаблять. 
Вопрос у меня такой - есть ли показания к операции в моем случаи? И сколько позвонков нужно скручивать будит болтами? Бывает какой-то метод я читал без обширного вскрытия позвонков, удаления грыж и т.п., а просто скрепления и все. Чтобы не было потом послеоперационных спаек и т.п.
Я понимаю, что ретролистез не победить никакими упражнениями. Тут либо дождаться, пока процесс спондилеза соединит все эти позвонки, и та динамическая фаза, которая указана на рентгене она станет статической и перестанет докучать так сильно, либо скрепить позвонки болтами.


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, приглашайте в тему докторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2017)

А поясница ли виновата?
Все жалобы не от позвоночника.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, это интересно. А что может тогда быть виной?
Я сегодня сделал МРТ подвздошно-крестцового сочленения. Но результатов пока нет еще. Как будут заберу, выложу.
Что еще можно исследовать?
У меня за 5 лет борьбы со своей болячкой были разные симптомы и спина болела и ноги болели только по другому. Я написал сейчас только последние симптомы, те которые мучают сейчас.


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Май 2017)

3 мм это разве ретролистез?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> 3 мм это разве ретролистез?


Так вот я тоже так думаю. Откуда тогда симптомы, что просто тяжело становится ходить. Раньше только сидеть было тяжело. А сейчас все ниже пояса просто вибрирует, чем дальше, тем сильнее. Пережатие нервов и сосудов в грушевидной мышце? Сразу в обоих ногах? Вообще симптомы с ногами больше похожи на проблемы с кровоснабжением. Но это лично мое субъективное мнение. Сила в ногах есть, а вибрация просто порой дикая в конечностях. Как будто ногу отлежал, только это длится бесконечно! 
Какие исследования можно провести с тазом? МРТ будут результаты на следующей недели.

Электронейромиографию сделаю для ног - 2 июня. Записался.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

МРТ поясничного отдела (начало)

               

МРТ поясничного отдела (продолжение)

               

МРТ поясничного отдела (продолжение)

               

МРТ поясничного отдела (продолжение)

               

МРТ поясничного отдела (окончание)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Май 2017)

Уже ни один раз писал, что в Новокузнецком институте усовершенствования врачей имеется кафедра неврологии, мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии, находящаяся на территории ГКБ №1. Там работают грамотные специалисты. Вам бы к ним обратиться. Это ведь совсем рядом.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, 
Хорошо! Обязательно схожу туда на очную консультацию.

МРТ Крестцово-подвздошного сочленения. Снимки наверное нет смысла выкладывать, т.к. абсолютно ничего не найдено в этом отделе.


----------



## AliceG (26 Май 2017)

Я, конечно, не рентгенолог, но я очень четко вижу в диске L3-L4 на краю яркое белое пятно. Это очень похоже на т.н. high intensity zone (HIZ). Ее обычно связывают с прорастанием сосудов в стенку диска (т.е. патологической васкуляризацией). Т.к. кровь - жидкость, она светится белым на МРТ. Так вот в статьях пишут, что это может быть причиной т.н. дискогенных болей.

Вот тут есть небольшая статейка про это.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

@AliceG, Интересно! Такое мне еще никто не находил. Надо узнать про это по подробнее. А есть ссылка, чтобы почитать про это?


----------



## Тигги (26 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, вот в этой теме обсуждали
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26357/


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Да я читал эту тему про Модик. У меня только не совсем такие симптомы, как там у людей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2017)

AliceG написал(а):


> Я, конечно, не рентгенолог, но я очень четко вижу в диске L3-L4 на краю яркое белое пятно. Это очень похоже на т.н. high intensity zone (HIZ). Ее обычно связывают с прорастанием сосудов в стенку диска (т.е. патологической васкуляризацией). Т.к. кровь - жидкость, она светится белым на МРТ. Так вот в статьях пишут, что это может быть причиной т.н. дискогенных болей.
> 
> Вот тут есть небольшая статейка про это.


Прорастание сосудов в диск, это и есть процесс фиброзирования и склерозирования диска после его повреждения. Так как в норме в диске сосудов нет, то этот процесс можно назвать патологическим по отношению к норме, но он является защитным по отношению к поврежденному диску.
Причина боли  в повреждении!.


----------



## doclega (27 Май 2017)

Вообще-то HIZ это элементы пульпозного ядра в разрыве фиброзного кольца.
Кровь на МРТ имеет разные характеристики в зависимости от  стадии свёртывания. Короче, это не сосуды и не кровь.
А статейка любопытная, спасибо. 
От аппаратуры и от врача много зависит.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, сосудистые "дела" могут быть актуальны. Я сам не раз об этом задумывался... При этом ЭНМГ может показать норму.
У меня тоже со спиной проблем нет.  И листез 5 мм. Застабилизированный ТПФ.


----------



## AIR (28 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, значится, примерно так быть может...
Подвижность то в позвоночнике нормальная и ограничений нет... но эта подвижность приходится на L2-L3-L4 ... А вот на уровне L4-L5-S1 ограничение подвижности усилилось, вот и симптомы соответствующие образовались.... перечислять не стану, они все описаны выше болящим. ... Некоторая асимметрия симптомов обусловлена асимметрией изменений в пояснично-крестцовом переходе..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вопрос у меня такой - есть ли показания к операции в моем случаи? И сколько позвонков нужно скручивать будит болтами?


Если сделать операцию-фиксацию, то может получится то же, что у Александра,  так как кроме листеза есть еще и небольшая ротация позвонков ....


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Какие исследования можно провести с тазом?


"Смотреть " руками , начиная от поясницы..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что ретролистез не победить никакими упражнениями. Тут либо дождаться, пока процесс спондилеза соединит все эти позвонки, и та динамическая фаза, которая указана на рентгене она станет статической и перестанет докучать так сильно, либо скрепить позвонки болтами.


Работать руками и головой, потом добавить упражнения (предыдущие упражнения способствуют проблеме).. про болты написал выше..


----------



## Весёлый (28 Май 2017)

Во-во. Была компрессия корешков L5-S1. Стеноз на уровне. Компрессию и стеноз убрали и ... закрутили. А дальше "хоть трава не расти". И теперь приезжаешь к нейрохирургу своему, а он руками разводит - показаний к повторной операции нет, сколько будет болеть не знаем.
Пойду-ка я в клуб https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8761/page-6#post-321089 музыку послушаю. Попляшу


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Май 2017)

@AIR, Спасибо вам за интерес к этой теме! Вы все правильно говорите! Я тут у себя в городе нашел опытного врача, который умеет именно смотреть руками. Сходил к нему на консультацию. Что он мне рассказал про меня. Все правильно основная подвижность у меня в L2-L3-L4. Фактически поясничный отдел работает избыточно. А нижний грудной отдел работает недостаточно Потом идет верхних грудной отдел, там немного получше с движением. Шея двигается вся нормально. Нестабильность в ней есть это понятно. Я сидел на столе, и медленно сгибался назад, вперед, в бок, а он мне рассказывал как что двигается.
Да там есть асимметрия и ротация.  С лева нижний грудной отдел напряжение сильнее чем с право вроде как. На МРТ он увидел отек связки, которая натянута на позвонках. Грыжи в моем случаи роли особой не играют. Корешки задевают сами позвонки. Несмотря на то, что листез всего 3 мм на рентгене, фактически он может больше быть. Моя проблема в том, что у меня от природы "жидкие ткани". Т.е. при длительных статических нагрузках (сидеть и т.п.) могут позвонки достаточно далеко выдвигаться.
По поводу операции, я все понимаю. Наверное по этому до сих пор так и не сделал её. Да позвонки зафиксируют, а счастья не будит, т..к там выше поползет. 
Какой выход:
1. Понятно, что нужно стараться не сгибаться в пояснице и упражнения которые увеличивают подвижность в той-же пояснице исключить. 
2. Можно по пробовать расслабить нижний грудной отдел позвоночника и увеличить в нем подвижность, постараться уменьшить асимметрию и в этом случаи возможно избыточная подвижность в пояснице уменьшится. Плюс делать упражнения на грудной отдел позвоночника. Самое простое - это кошечка только на локтях выгибаем и скручиваем немного.
3. Конечно я похожу к этому доктору на сеансы работы с мышцами. Он ничего ни кому не вправляет, не хрустит. Вообще приемов он не делает. И это меня радует. Он как-раз занимается расслаблением напряженных мест в организме.

В каком состоянии у меня мышцы. Он обследовал меня от стоп до головы.
Начинаем с низу. 
*Стопы* - нормальное состояние.
*Ноги* - мышцы хорошие. есть небольшие проблемы в икроножных, в приводящих мышцах бедра по моему, но это все мелочи - небольшой миофасциальный синдром, триггеры и т.п.
*Ягодицы* - их у меня просто нет! Т.е. я ими не пользуюсь и их нет. Они используются только как мягкая подушка, чтобы сидеть. Ну это наверное у всех людей кто сидит на работе по 8 часов.
Будим немного напрягать попу, мышцы там немного по крепче иметь лишнем не будит.
*Поясница* - расслаблена дальше некуда. Никаких триггеров там и в помине нет. Даже слишком расслаблена.
*Нижних грудной* отдел - зажат причем не симметрично. С лево больше, с право меньше.
*Верхний грудной *- там лопатки. Лопатки двигаются великолепно, с этим проблем нет. Сам позвоночник тоже не совсем симметрично работает.
*В плечах* есть напряжение.
*В шеи* есть напряжение в верхней части с обеих сторон.
Самая большая проблема моя в том, что когда я сижу даже 20 минут, потом встаю со стула и сразу получаю разряд током в обе ноги. Причем каждых следующий раз сесть и встать разряд сильнее. И потом уже даже при ходьбе этот разряд током постоянно бьет.  Это фактически и есть заваливание позвонков при статической нагрузке и как бы подклинивание.

Вообще общее впечатление доктора обо мне было сразу - ты явно занимаешься собою. И это явно после того как получил эту болячку. Количество напряжений в мышцах оно не такое уж и большое. Т.е. все тренировки, самомассажи, пчелы были не напрасны. Я очень много занимался асимметрией. Я постоянно пытался исправить эту ротацию. И я немного поправил её это я даже сам замечаю. Но всего не сделаешь сразу. Может поясницу немного больше надорвал. Хотя не скажу, что я её рвал.
Гипер мобильность по всему телу у меня есть - это сразу видно. 
Самое плохое, что эта болячка не дает работать и это все более явно проявляется. Самое большая моя проблема это сидеть. Нельзя мне сидеть! Я это давно уже знаю. И это просто как замкнутый круг, лабиринт. Нужно семью кормить, деньги зарабатывать, все больше, больше (цены в магазинах), а здоровья все меньше и меньше. Я уже всяко пробовал и стоя и лежа работать. Стоя долго не могу - это та же статика и все те же проблемы ну может чуть меньше, да еще и ноги отваливаются. Лежа не получается. Идеально лечь никак. Нужно шею чуть чуть приподнимать, она напрягается и голова болит. Мало того как мне сказал этот доктор. Если у вас проблемы с поясницей, то проблемы с шей автоматически. Там как-то синхронно позвонки поворачиваются. Все правильно в пояснице лордоз, в шеи лордоз, вот они вращаются синхронно. Про езду на машине я молчу это вообще очень проблематично. Хотя в корсете немного можно.

@doclega, Вам тоже спасибо за комментарии. Я понял, что у меня  проблема не в -  high intensity zone (HIZ)


----------



## AIR (28 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @AIR, Спасибо вам за интерес к этой теме! Вы все правильно говорите!


Пжалста! .. Но Вы не всё правильно прочитали....


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Все правильно основная подвижность у меня в L2-L3-L4. Фактически поясничный отдел работает избыточно.


Основная причина проблемы  не это! А то, что на уровне L4-L5-S1 ограничение подвижности   +  застойно-отёчные местные изменения в тканях... Смотреть надо обязательно пояснично-подвздошные связки, местные  мышцы и их сухожилия..  И максимально избирательно заниматься ими..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> *Ягодицы* - их у меня просто нет!


А вот посмотреть поглубже - тяжики и обнаружатся. ..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я очень много занимался асимметрией. Я постоянно пытался исправить эту ротацию. И я немного поправил её это я даже сам замечаю. Но всего не сделаешь сразу. Может поясницу немного больше надорвал


Упражнения как раз и приходились  на наиболее подвижный отдел поясницы , что совершенно не нужно...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> А нижний грудной отдел работает недостаточно Потом идет верхних грудной отдел, там немного получше с движением.


Это и так понятно, но на симптоматику влияет слабо, поэтому я про это ранее и не упоминал..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Моя проблема в том, что у меня от природы "жидкие ткани". Т.е. при длительных статических нагрузках (сидеть и т.п.) могут позвонки достаточно далеко выдвигаться.


Проблема в том, что изначально напряженные мышцы просто устают от дополнительной статической нагрузки. .


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Самая большая проблема моя в том, что когда я сижу даже 20 минут, потом встаю со стула и сразу получаю разряд током в обе ноги. Причем каждых следующий раз сесть и встать разряд сильнее. И потом уже даже при ходьбе этот разряд током постоянно бьет. Это фактически и есть заваливание позвонков при статической нагрузке и как бы подклинивание.


Это фактически просто сдавливание нерва и ограничение подвижности в канале отёчными окружающими тканями, в том числе местными мышцами-сухожилиями-связками ...


----------



## Весёлый (28 Май 2017)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, получается, если жестко зафиксировать сегмент, отеки окружающих тканей разогнать будет сложнее? И если за этим не следить, отеки опять могут "иметь место быть"? Подвижности-то в сегменте уже не будет. А я так понимаю, что сегменты позвоночника тоже участвуют в работе мышц-сухожилий-связок?


----------



## AIR (28 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> , Андрей Иосифович, получается, если жестко зафиксировать сегмент, отеки окружающих тканей разогнать будет сложнее?


Сегменты L4-L5 и L5-S1 можно сказать анатомические "работают в паре" если зафиксировать  один из них , то имеющаяся тоническая нагрузка на второй, все равно частично будет распространяться застойно-отёчные явления и на фиксированой сегмент..


Alexlog187 написал(а):


> А я так понимаю, что сегменты позвоночника тоже участвуют в работе мышц-сухожилий-связок?


На подвижность в ПДС влияют не только его мышцы и связки, но и локальные, окружающие его...  да и более общие , правда в меньшей мере,тоже,,


----------



## Весёлый (28 Май 2017)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, забыл сказать: упражнения-то, хоть очень медленно, но верно помогают. Зад сидит уже намного увереннее, чем раньше. Правда, сидеть он может уверенно, пока только на жестком стуле. Табуретки с обивкой из "кожи молодого дермантина" мы не переносим
Ну и таз с правой стороны стал по-свободней.
Хотя приходится, кроме упражнений периодически "жесткач" массажерами устраивать на ягодицы.
"Болото" там, правы Вы были.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@AIR, _Основная причина проблемы не это! А то, что на уровне L4-L5-S1 ограничение подвижности + застойно-отёчные местные изменения в тканях... Смотреть надо обязательно пояснично-подвздошные связки, местные мышцы и их сухожилия.. И максимально избирательно заниматься ими.._
_
А вот посмотреть поглубже - тяжики и обнаружатся. .._

Все еще более сложнее тогда. Если L2-L3 - избыточно двигается, а L4-L5-S1 ограничено движение, и это ограничение где-то в пояснично-подвздошных связках, местных мышцах и их сухожилиях, то вернуть все это более менее адекватное состояние, чтобы не болело будит очень сложно. Я так понимаю делать мануальный прием на снятие блока в  L4-L5-S1 просто опасно, можно только хуже сделать. Т.е. надо это ограничение снимать работой с мышцами. В принципе я подозревал у себя, что у меня где-то на уровне _L_5-S1  не двигается. Мне кажется именно оно давало перекос таза. Раньше все ощущения были только на правую ногу. После года тренировки я его выровнил в обе ноги. Но с более плавными ощущениями. Т.е. ощущение, что это давление на правый корешок, когда доходило того, что ощущения в ягодице были словно её ножом режут, распределились на обе ноги но не с такой острой симптоматикой. Конечно я не знаю лучше я себе сделал или хуже в итоге. Если судить насколько это мешает жить, то разницы нет. Так выровнял. Ну во всяком случаи видимого перекоса нет. Я не жалею о том, что делал упражнения. Я 2 года назад был перекошен просто все и все тело было в спазмах.

Да вы правы тяжики в ягодицах есть. Особенно в малых ягодичных мышцах. Примерно в районе чуть ниже резинки от трусов есть области при надавливании на которые болит. Если особенно лечь на мячик и помассировать мячиком там, то боли даже стреляют в ноги, но ощущения не такие как от листеза. Я разминаю постоянно эти места сам мячиком и руками. Вы считаете, что это и могут быть те как раз тяжики, которые да дают ограничение подвижности L4-L5-S1?
Да тот доктор к которому я ходил так глубоко не мыслит. Он больше мыслит тем, что не двигается нижний грудной отдел и если там увеличить подвижность, то нагрузка на поясничный будит меньше. Хотя он смотрел попу и я ему говорил про эти болевые точки, но он на них как-то никак не отреагировал.

Вопрос тогда такой. Какие упражнения в моем случаи делать? На нижний грудной я понимаю, что делать и напряжения там снимать надо. А как  не ломать L2-L3-L4 и в тоже время снять ограничения  с L4-L5-S1 я просто ума не приложу. Это просто взрыв мозга!  Могу предположить - а если мне ходить на попе? Садишься на пол и передвигаешься на попе вперед и назад? Или это только вред принесет?
@Alexlog187, А вы какие упражнения делаете?

Как ни странно, но я могу сидеть на полу ноги крестом. Т.е. в позе лотоса я сидеть не могу - это очень сложно и долго открывать, а также не считаю нужным. Но ноги крестом или полу лотос это вполне для меня доступно. И в этой позе нет вибрации по ногам. В этой позе ничего не болит. Разумеется если долго сидеть, то ноги затекают, но это другое. Тут на форуме я тоже как-то раз встречал в одной теме пациента с грыжей в пояснице и он тоже сидел в позе лотоса и у него не болело, его тогда спросили откуда лотол, он не ответил. Но потом он сделал операцию по моему. А лотос так и остался загадкой.

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, возможно именно эта поза как-то там складывает эти мышцы в ягодицах, ногах и т.п., что позвонки встают и не давят на корешки.


----------



## AIR (29 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, забыл сказать: упражнения-то, хоть очень медленно, но верно помогают.


"Начинающему физкультурнику" за пару "показов" сложновато научиться акцентировать  выполнее упражнений на проблемной точке..Самостоятельное "разбирательство" после этого требует дополнительного времени..


Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Зад сидит уже намного увереннее, чем раньше. Правда, сидеть он может уверенно, пока только на жестком стуле. Табуретки с обивкой из "кожи молодого дермантина" мы не переносим


Ещё имеется ригидность крестцово-бугорных связок..


Alexlog187 написал(а):


> "Болото" там, правы Вы были.


Терпенье и труд и болото засыпют. ..


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

Я понимаю, что это сложно. Но куда деваться. Как вы сами сказали - _Терпенье и труд и болото засыпют. .._. Главное подскажите в каком направлении трудиться.
Хождение на попе будит полезным упражнением или вредным в моем случаи?
Я понимаю, что конкретные упражнения можно только дать при очном осмотре - это факт. Но хотя бы приблизительно в каком направлении двигаться?


----------



## AIR (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я так понимаю делать мануальный прием на снятие блока в L4-L5-S1 просто опасно, можно только хуже сделать. Т.е. надо это ограничение снимать работой с мышцами.


Конечно,  стандартной манипуляцией ситуация ухудшится... Я работаю по типу миопрессуры - надавил и держу.. Вопрос только, где именно надавить, с какой силой, с какими ощущениями, сколько держать..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> В принципе я подозревал у себя, что у меня где-то на уровне _L_5-S1 не двигается. Мне кажется именно оно давало перекос таза


Совместно с другими... Например с укорочением пояснично-подвздошной мышцы и иногда вкупе с квадратной противолежащей...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Раньше все ощущения были только на правую ногу.


Да, чаще регион L4-L5-S1 справа...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Если особенно лечь на мячик и помассировать мячиком там, то боли даже стреляют в ноги, но ощущения не такие как от листеза. Я разминаю постоянно эти места сам мячиком и руками. Вы считаете, что это и могут быть те как раз тяжики, которые да дают ограничение подвижности L4-L5-S1?


Если это в районе крепления ягодичных мышц,  то скорее всего это результат перегруза при ограничении подвижности на пояснично-крестцовом уровне ..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Он больше мыслит тем, что не двигается нижний грудной отдел и если там увеличить подвижность, то нагрузка на поясничный будит меньше.


Это верхние места прикрепления мышц поясницы и само собой разумеется,  что ограничение в обязательно будет и работать с ним надо, но это всё же менее значимо для проявлений чем пояснично-крестцовый переход..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> А как не ломать L2-L3-L4 и в тоже время снять ограничения с L4-L5-S1 я просто ума не приложу.


Как уже писал, работать прессурой на уровне поперечных отростков   между ними L4-L5-S1  посредством мануального терапевта, т.к. самому практически нереально. .. И акцентированные упражнения. .. Александр подтвердит(а также Антон и др..), что словами описать не получится, показывать неоднократно надо..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Могу предположить - а если мне ходить на попе? Садишься на пол и передвигаешься на попе вперед и назад? Или это только вред принесет?


Попробовать можно, только очень медленно, мелкими "шажками " и стараясь почувствовал именно фиксированную зону L4-L5-S1. . И понемножку,  не перегружать и почаще.. до ощущения усталости в этой зоне... Если усталости или дискомфорта в ней нет, значит упражнение неправильно выполнено или не подходит..



Александр_100 написал(а):


> Как ни странно, но я могу сидеть на полу ноги крестом.


Нет натяжения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  крестцово-бугорной связки. .


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, Сходил я один сеанс к этому своему доктору.
Он тоже работает как оказалось о типу миопрессуры - надавил и держит.. Еще массаж делает. С начало в общем мышцы разминает, потом уже конкретно давит туда куда нужно.
Я ему сказал про то, что где-то в ягодицах есть напряжения. И он их нашел. Да вы полностью были правы.
Он мне как раз и расслаблял фактически (я так для простаты написание) мышцы таза и мышцы грудного отдела. Еще мы делали вход, выдох и на выдохе выгибание в грудном отделе при фиксированном поясничном. Про эффект пока трудно сказать - это нужно много сеансов, дальше будит видно.
Я понимаю, что упражнения так не покажешь. На попе я попробую ходить. Буду учиться чувствовать L5-S1.
По поводу ног крестом - спасибо! Теперь я буду знать с точки зрения биомеханики как работает этот лотос. Я давно это искал, и в принципе догадывался про пояснично-подвздошную мышцу. Но нигде подтверждения не мог найти.
Получается в лотосе сидеть по идеи более полезно, чем на стуле как все сидят? Не зря йоги сидят в лотосе. Я все прекрасно понимаю, что лотос это просто не доступно многим и что там ноги еще должны этот лотос выдержать много с ним проблем. По этому я рассматриваю только если он доступен этот лотос.
У меня просто ребенок девочка 10 лет может сидеть в этом лотосе от рождения и говорит, что в нем ей сидеть удобнее чем на стуле. Так может пусть уроки в этой позе делает дома и не нужен этот стул. Я ей внушаю, что это хорошая поза, и её бы не потерять в процессе жизни.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А как не ломать L2-L3-L4 и в тоже время снять ограничения с L4-L5-S1 я просто ума не приложу.


А Вам можно снимать ограничение с  L4-L5-S1? От чего это ограничение возникло?  Вам как я поняла несколько лет назад горе-мануальный тер.( в том смысле, что горе тому кто к нему пришел) уже расшевелил манипуляцией этот сегмент и ничего хорошего из этого не вышло.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Фактически поясничный отдел работает избыточно.





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Самая большая проблема моя в том, что когда я сижу даже 20 минут, потом встаю со стула и сразу получаю разряд током в обе ноги. Причем каждых следующий раз сесть и встать разряд сильнее. И потом уже даже при ходьбе этот разряд током постоянно бьет. Это фактически и есть заваливание позвонков при статической нагрузке и как бы подклинивание.


Если мануальный терапевт увеличил подвижность насильно растянув связки и капсулы, а она оказалась избыточной для Александра и пошёл перегруз в фасеточных суставах, так как еще и сколиоз есть... Манипуляция могла вызвать перегруз в суставах? На просторах интернета :"Спондилоартроз (фасеточный синдром, артроз дугоотросчатых суставов) — это поражение суставов позвоночника из-за процессов разрушения в позвоночном диске, которые снижают его высоту и перекладывают нагрузку на позвонковый (фасеточный) сустав. В этот процесс вовлекаются все окружающие его ткани, включая нервную, вызывая болевой синдром. Спандилоартроз характеризуется длительными острыми болями, возникающими после определенных движений, смены позы или после сна. Эти ощущения сковывают движения, а возле очага боли возможна отечность тканей." Также спондилоартроз может развиться из-за травмы и  несоответствием нагрузки на суставы позвоночника и их возможностью противостоять данной нагрузке.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Примерно в районе чуть ниже резинки от трусов есть области при надавливании на которые болит. Если особенно лечь на мячик и помассировать мячиком там, то боли даже стреляют в ноги, но ощущения не такие как от листеза.


@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, могут быть боли  у Александра из-за спондилоартроза в фасеточном суставе?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Мануальщик был тогда 1,5 года назад. И он действительно расшевелил область поясницы. Но явно не грамотно, т.к. похоже как раз L5-S1 не двигается. Но двигается выше. Тогда после мануальщика были другие ощущения. Как раз с болями и спазмами, там вообще винегрет был полнейший. После этого я немного разобрался с мышцами, занимался всякими упражнениями и дошел до определенных результатов. Не могу в целом сказать лучше или хуже, просто по другому стало.
Спазмов мышц на теле нет. Ощущение, что все работает и гнется. Да в пояснице работает по ощущениям лучше чем в других местах.
Просто сейчас стреляет током в ноги и все! Это если проще для понимания.
Спондилоартроз на МРТ есть! Но это должно болеть я так понимаю! А у меня не болит. Тем более спина, она вообще не болит!
В том то и дело, что нужно заставить двигаться L5-S1 и грудной, при этом не двигая L2-L3-L4.
Фактически почти фантастика! Что и подтвердил Андрей Иосифович. Но будим искать и учиться чувствовать L5-S1.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что упражнения так не покажешь. На попе я попробую ходить. Буду учиться чувствовать L5-S1.


 Степпер или эллиптический тренажер не подойдет в таком случае?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Просто сейчас стреляет током в ноги и все! Это если проще для понимания.
> Спондилоартроз на МРТ есть! Но это должно болеть я так понимаю! А у меня не болит. Тем более спина, она вообще не болит!


 От чего стреляет? Почему стреляет  когда встаете? А по утрам скованности в спине нет?



Александр_100 написал(а):


> В том то и дело, что нужно заставить двигаться L5-S1 и грудной, при этом не двигая L2-L3-L4.


 А почему нельзя двигаться L2-L3-L4?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

У меня есть дома эллиптический тренажер. Вообще после него мне в разные времена по разному было, то хуже, то лучше. Я боюсь, что он все таки будит гнуть там где не надо.

Нет спазмов у меня никаких нет не утром не вечером. В том то и дело, что я тело путем тренировок и еще знаете чем привел в состояние, когда ничего не болит, все движется. Могу в полу лотосе часок посидеть на коврике, могу и в мостик встать. Очень много чего разработал. Был деревянный как доска.
А током стреляет когда сидишь на стуле, а когда встаешь, то еще сильнее стреляет. И когда ходишь, то тоже иногда стреляет. Ноги они как бы гудят, идут такие сигнальчики к мелким сокращениям мышц - вибрация.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> что нужно заставить двигаться L5-S1


 А от чего он не двигается? Должна же быть причина? Может защитная реакция на что-то, нет? И как Вы поняли, что там нет движения?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А почему нельзя двигаться L2-L3-L4?


А там и так двигается просто дальше некуда! Целых 3 мм лишних двигается. Ретролистез!

Цитата от доктора Андрея Иосифовича -  _Основная причина проблемы не это! А то, что на уровне L4-L5-S1 ограничение подвижности + застойно-отёчные местные изменения в тканях... Смотреть надо обязательно пояснично-подвздошные связки, местные мышцы и их сухожилия.. И максимально избирательно заниматься ими.._


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А там и так двигается просто дальше некуда! Целых 3 мм лишних двигается. Ретролистез!


 Может для Вас это норма такая, Вы с детства такой... Где-то в другом месте разладилось и создает проблемы, нарушился стереотип привычный, такое может быть?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Да нет все правильно Андрей Иосифович говорит. Все сходится. Осталось найти те волшебные твои упражнения, которые будут приносить пользу.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> _ А то, что на уровне L4-L5-S1 ограничение подвижности + застойно-отёчные местные изменения в тканях...._


 Может быть спондилоартроз на этом уровне.


Тигги написал(а):


> :"Спондилоартроз (фасеточный синдром, артроз дугоотросчатых суставов) — это поражение суставов позвоночника из-за процессов разрушения в позвоночном диске, которые снижают его высоту и перекладывают нагрузку на позвонковый (фасеточный) сустав. В этот процесс вовлекаются все окружающие его ткани, включая нервную, вызывая болевой синдром





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Смотреть надо обязательно пояснично-подвздошные связки, местные мышцы и их сухожилия..


 Так вы пишите:


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Как ни странно, но я могу сидеть на полу ноги крестом. Т.е. в позе лотоса я сидеть не могу - это очень сложно и долго открывать, а также не считаю нужным. Но ноги крестом или полу лотос это вполне для меня доступно. И в этой позе нет вибрации по ногам. В этой позе ничего не болит.


 Доктор Айр:


AIR написал(а):


> Нет натяжения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы, крестцово-бугорной связки


----------



## Весёлый (29 Май 2017)

Да по листезам у врачей вопросов еще очень много.
Не факт, что листез является причиной проблем.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

Я знаю, что Ретролистез не до конца изучен.


----------



## AIR (29 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, могут быть боли у Александра из-за спондилоартроза в фасеточном суставе?


Кстати да! Отличная отмазка!  Особенно когда грыжа маленькая или нет её даже...


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я знаю, что Ретролистез не до конца изучен





Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Да по листезам у врачей вопросов еще очень много


 @Alexlog187, похоже, что во всей медицине вопросов больше, чем ответов. Вот и думаешь сам и кидаешься в разные стороны как слепой котенок. Методом проб и ошибок ищешь способ выбраться, уже особенно не надеясь ни на кого, кроме себя.


Тигги написал(а):


> Может быть спондилоартроз на этом уровне.


@AIR, Это как предположение, в чем может быть причина. Интересно, может спондилоартроз(фасеточный синдром)отдавать в ноги при изменении положения?



AIR написал(а):


> Кстати да! Отличная отмазка!  Особенно когда грыжа маленькая или нет её даже...


 Тогда мышечная проблема? Так как я поняла у Александра нет болей в мышцах и скованности...а только в ногах прострелы


Александр_100 написал(а):


> А током стреляет когда сидишь на стуле, а когда встаешь, то еще сильнее стреляет. И когда ходишь, то тоже иногда стреляет. Ноги они как бы гудят, идут такие сигнальчики к мелким сокращениям мышц - вибрация.


 А из-за проблем с сосудами (вены, артерии) в ногах такое может быть ?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, На сосуды все таки у меня не похоже. Это корешки защемляют позвонки.
А то что скованности в мышцах нет это мне кажется еще не значит, что мышечной проблемы нет.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А то что скованности в мышцах нет это мне кажется еще не значит, что мышечной проблемы нет


 Тогда я совсем ничего не понимаю, если нет боли, нет чувства скованности в мышцах...но мышечная проблема есть, перкосы? Но они возможно с рождения  и жили же Вы с ними и организм к этому адаптировался как-то... Где-то пошел сбой, где и от чего?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> На сосуды все таки у меня не похоже. Это корешки защемляют позвонки.


Вы к флебологу не обращались?  Может сделать узи сосудов ног? Вздувшихся вен нет, отечности?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Ноги они как бы гудят, идут такие сигнальчики к мелким сокращениям мышц - вибрация.


 Из-за проблем с сосудами ног такое тоже может быть...имхо


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, К флебологу не ходил. Узи сосудов не делал еще не дошел до этого. Вздувшихся вен на ногах нет. Все таки больше похоже на корешки.
А спазмов, скованности, ограничения подвижности нет! Не поверите! Вот вам ребус.


----------



## Весёлый (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, @Александр_100, про симпатическую нервную систему можно прикинуть.
Ее сбой диагностике очень сложно поддается, а уж лечению и подавно.
Кстати, длительные болевые синдромы могут влиять на такой сбой.
Она автономно работает.
Здесь для врачей до сих пор темный лес.

Знаю случай. Как раз по кровотоку в ноги.
У отца моего друга было системное заболевание сосудов. Боли в ногах жуткими были из-за спазмов снабжающих сосудов ног. Чего только не делали.
Потом ему удалили "симпатки", отвечающие за регулировку тока крови по эти сосудам. Таким образом, сделали кровоток свободным. И болевой синдром прошел после этого.
Вот явный случай сбоя в работе симпатической нервной системы.


----------



## Тигги (29 Май 2017)

@Александр_100,  у Вас в описании к рентгену с прошлой темы о протрузии описано: *Спина* *бифида* (*spina* *bifida*) ЭТО как-то может сказаться на самочувствии и приводить к определенным симптомам в ногах?


----------



## Весёлый (29 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Ксения, кстати, о герпесах.
Был в свое время врач Шаповалова Тамара Дмитриевна. Из династии врачей, стояла у истоков советской полевой медицины. Она одно время подробно изучала причину возникновения вируса герпеса *varicella zoster*.
Как оказалось, точной причины возникновения этого вируса в организме так и не выяснили.
Но Тамара Дмитриевна полагала, что возникновение вируса может спровоцировать сильный нервный стресс или перевозбудимость нервной системы.
Поэтому длительный болевой синдром, когда ЦНС работает аварийно или нахождение инородного тела в организме в виде имплантов тоже может быть причиной, как реакция нервной системы.
Я не врач, но думаю, что противовирусная терапия, направленная на предупреждение активизации таких вирусов после операций должна иметь место быть обязательно.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

*Spina bifida occulta*
_Часто эта форма называется скрытая spina bifida, так как при этом спинной мозг и нервные корешки в норме, а также отсутствует дефект в области спины. Данная форма характеризуется лишь небольшим дефектом или щелью в позвонках, которые формируют позвоночный столб. Зачастую эта форма патологии настолько умеренно выражена, что не вызывает каких-либо беспокойств. При этом такие больные даже не знают о наличии у себя этого порока развития и узнают об этом лишь после рентгенографии. Чаще всего эта форма spina bifida возникает в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника. У 1 из 1000 больных данной формой патологии могут отмечаться проблемы с функцией мочевого пузыря или кишечника, боли в спине, слабость мышц ног и сколиоз.
_
Я не думаю, что это сильно влияет. У меня не было проблем до 25 лет в принципе. Как и написано не доставляет каких либо проблем. Хотя если это рассматривать в сумме. Но мне никто никогда не акцентировал на это внимание.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (30 Май 2017)

Показаний к хирургическому лечению нет. Выполняйте рекомендации Вашего невролога/физиотерапевта...


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Май 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, Спасибо вам консультацию! Теперь буду знать, что оперировать пока не надо!
На лечение хожу к мануальному терапевту, который с мышечными техниками владеет.


----------



## Алекссандра (31 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, Александр, прочла Вашу историю. Вы потрясающий, столько упорства и труда над собой - и над телом, и расширение своих познаний в медицине. А главное, настырность в поисках ответа 
Признаюсь честно, хоть и стыдно, не всю суть до конца не поняла еще. Не хватает знаний )).
Вы молодец! Все у Вас будет хорошо!
По другому просто быть не может! 
Я желаю Вам победы окончательной и бесповоротной над своим недугом!
Выздоравливайте!!!


----------



## Весёлый (31 Май 2017)

@Алекссандра, почему не спим? Ну-ка баиньки. Хватит про чужие болячки читать. Послеоперационный режим соблюдать обязательно. Организму отдых нужен


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Июн 2017)

@Алекссандра, Спасибо вам большое за оценку!
Я вам как-нибудь более подробно напишу про свой недуг.
В двух словах, можно сказать. У меня просто нестабильность фактически поясничного и шейного отделов, позвонки плавают в разные стороны. Раньше эти позвонки еще заклинивало, из-за этого перекашивало тело. Потом я за 2 года выправил себе позвоночник путем упражнений йоги, самомассажем, пчелки еще помогли. Я хожу прямо, и вроде ничего не болит и нет спазмов мышц, я все это смог победить. Но нестабильность это такая штука, что она все рано дает о себе знать. Позвонки задевают за корешки и стреляет током в ноги, а если дать больше нагрузку, то можно и слечь. Моя цель была сбалансировать весь позвоночник в единую ровную дугу при сгибании и я приблизился к ней довольно близко, но победить болезнь пока так и не могу. Раньше было тоже плохо, но по другому. Сейчас ощущения изменились, но я не могу сказать, что стало лучше.
У меня просто от природы гипер мобильность всего тела, если бы я знал, что это такое, то не допустил бы ошибок в 20-25 лет. Но мне никто не подсказал, как нужно было жить и теперь я имею эту болезнь.
Тело почти "как у гимнаста может гнуться", только я этому уже не рад.
У нас с вами на 180 градусов разные тела. У меня все ткани пере растянуты, спина прямая, а у вас наоборот мышцы укорочены, спина сильно круглая. Вам нужно заниматься немного растяжкой. Вам тоже это ни кто не подсказал лет в 20. А возможно бы сейчас такой болячки не было бы у вас. Здоровое тело это  что-то среднее между моей прямой и вашей круглой спиной.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (1 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, а каким вообще образом листез обнаружился? На мрт вроде ничего в описании нет...


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июн 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, На рентгене с функциональными пробами написали листез L3,4 до 3 мм
Я вот сей час отходил 4-ре сеанса к доктору, который умеет с мышцами работать. Он мне делал осмотр и смотрел как позвоночник гнется в разных плоскостях. т. е. те же функциональные пробы только визуально.
Он говорит, что так такового листеза у меня нет. До 3 мм это не листез, это просто *нестабильность позвонков*. Но от этого мне не легче. Он такой хороший дядька, рассказал мне все подробно, достал с полки учебник по анатомии, рассказал как устроен позвоночник. Позвонки они обтянуты связкой, которая фактически в месте нестабильности разболтана, также есть отек этой связки и все в месте отек и сами болтающие позвонки вызывают раздражение нервных корешков из-за это стреляет в ноги, немеет участок ноги около правого колена. За ночь связка как-бы немного заживает и с утра в начале сильных прострелов нет. Но уже к середине дня она разбалтывается больше, отек увеличивается и начинаются проблемы. А если нагрузку дать, то сильная вибрация начинается по ногам.
Немного помогает если прямо в эти позвонки на спине помазать или приложить что-то, что улучшает кровообращение и снижает отек. Хорошо помогает поставить пчелу в этом месте, она хорошо стимулирует это место и вибрация проходит.
Но к сожалению все способы только по сути снимают симптомы. А упражнения делать на поясничный бесполезно, он только больше разбалтывается. Делаю упражнения на грудной отдел.
Этот доктор к которому я ходил сказал, что в идеале нужно немного укрепить мышцы в поясничном отделе, но сделать в моем случаи это почти не реально, т. К. Даже просто статически напряжения приводят к сползанию позвонков и обострению. Связку не накачать к сожалению.
Сделать операцию по скреплению позвонков не есть хороший вариант в моем случаи это подтвердили уже 4-ре человека. После операции мои проблемы скорее всего не пройдут и могут добавится новые. По этому пока ноги двигаются, пускай двигаются.


----------



## Тигги (2 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Позвонки они обтянуты связкой, которая фактически в месте нестабильности разболтана, также есть отек этой связки и все в месте отек


@Александр_100, если есть отек, воспаление, почему нет спазма, скованности, нет боли в спине?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> За ночь связка как-бы немного заживает и с утра в начале сильных прострелов нет.


 Если есть воспаление в связке, то за ночь отек только усилится, разве нет? Каким образом доктор определил, что у Вас отек и воспаление в связках?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Но уже к середине дня она разбалтывается больше, отек увеличивается





Александр_100 написал(а):


> А спазмов, скованности, ограничения подвижности нет! Не поверите! Вот вам ребус.


От движения кровообращение улучшается и по идее, отек должен уменьшаться если он есть. 
Доктор причину Вашей боли в ногах видит в нестабильности позвонков? Почему тогда нет спазма, скованности, боли в мышцах? Грыж у Вас нет (тьфу! Тьфу! Тьфу!) Чем там сдавливаются корешки?


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июн 2017)

_@Тигги, @Александр_100, если есть отек, воспаление, почему нет спазма, скованности, нет боли в спине?
_
Раньше когда-то в 2011-2015 годах болела спина, были спазмы. Сейчас нет спазмов. Возможно потому, что я постоянно их убираю. т. е. восстанавливаю ткани массажем, убрал большую часть всех триггерных точек на теле. т. е. сами мышцы в теле работают хорошо, их состояние пускай не на 100%, но достаточно хорошее. Потом у меня нет сейчас блоков в позвонках кроме L5-S1. Это подтвердил доктор который делал массаж. Он проверял сгибание позвоночника. Есть позвонки, которые при определенных прогибах работают чуть хуже, чуть лучше, но позвонков, которые совсем бы не двигались нет, кроме L5-S1 похоже. Я думаю, что спазмы в теле это результат не только конкретной проблемы в конкретном месте, а результат общего напряжения мышц, плохого кровообращения.

_Если есть воспаление в связке, то за ночь отек только усилится, разве нет? Каким образом доктор определил, что у Вас отек и воспаление в связках?_

Мне тоже казалось, что должен усиливаться. Но с утра лучше себя чувствую. Отек связки видно на МТР, он мне даже показал как его смотреть.

_От движения кровообращение улучшается и по идее, отек должен уменьшаться если он есть. 
Доктор причину Вашей боли в ногах видит в нестабильности позвонков? Почему тогда нет спазма, скованности, боли в мышцах? Грыж у Вас нет (тьфу! Тьфу! Тьфу!) Чем там сдавливаются корешки?_

При движении просто связка больше разбалтывается и нестабильность увеличивается. Также при сидении на стуле статическая нагрузка постепенно растягивает связку и она больше пережимает корешки, по этому я не могу долго сидеть.
Корешки сдавливаются самими позвонками, т. е. позвонки постоянно при движении ударяют по корешкам из-за это происходят про стрелы.
Грыжи я свои наблюдаю с 2012 г они не изменились ни как за это время, а вот ощущения в ногах становятся только хуже.
Эта такая ловушка по сути, когда ты болен и вылечиться не можешь. Операция не нужно и даже может быть вредна, т. К. Есть ротация позвоночника и жесткое блокирование в низу приведет к тому, что из-за ротации выше вырастет напряжение, которые свернет как минимум шею и как максимум еще и грудной отдел. И физио процедуры тоже могут помочь только временно снять воспаление, улучшить кровообращение, но не могут убрать не стабильность. А значит так будет еще долго, пока с возрастом подвижность позвонков не уменьшится в силу того, что организм будет стареть. Остается только ждать и мучиться. Это правда жизни по сути!
Других причин которые вызываю эти прострелы нет. Мышцы все проверили от головы до пяток, грыжи не давят, а там поясница болтается.
Кстати блок L5-S1 снимать классическим мануальным приемом достаточно опасно, можно потом не встать.


----------



## Тигги (2 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Отек связки видно на МТР, он мне даже показал как его смотреть.


 Как? А Вы можете стрелочкой показать на Вашем снимке где отек? Почему тогда в описании его нет?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Раньше когда-то в 2011-2015 годах болела спина, были спазмы. Сейчас нет спазмов.


 Так и с ногами в таком случае ситуация должна улучшиться. @Александр_100, что-то не вяжется... Имхо. Вам бы проверить сосуды ног... Исключить проблему в сосудах и артериях.

@Александр_100, у Вас нет грыж, стеноза, нет спазма и болей в спине, ягодице...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Нет спазмов у меня никаких нет не утром не вечером. В том то и дело, что я тело путем тренировок и еще знаете чем привел в состояние, когда ничего не болит, все движется. Могу в полу лотосе часок посидеть на коврике, могу и в мостик встать. Очень много чего разработал. Был деревянный как доска.
> А током стреляет когда сидишь на стуле, а когда встаешь, то еще сильнее стреляет. И когда ходишь, то тоже иногда стреляет. Ноги они как бы гудят, идут такие сигнальчики к мелким сокращениям мышц - вибрация.





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Сила в ногах есть! На пятках и на носках могу ходить. Ноги как бы гудят постоянно, особенно ступни. Когда идешь по улице, то ощущение что тебе в ботинки положили аппликатор Кузнецова (иголки). Возможна внезапная усталость мышц ног, мышц таза.
> Больше всего проблем вызывают позы стояния и сидения. Сидеть долго не могу, т.к. Ноги еще сильнее гудят и ощущение будто бы ты отлежал ногу сильнее. Могут занеметь пятки.


 Отеков не бывает? Вам ноги осматривали? @Александр_100, нужен доктор, который при жалобах на ноги их осматривает


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Июн 2017)

@Тигги, Вот отек связки видите в дол позвонков где грыжи выпирают, связка более темная как-бы. Это и есть отек.
По поводу сосудов я согласен, хочу проверить. Да, что-то не совсем вяжется есть определенные сомнения. Но сосуду тоже где-то давит? Не просто же так кровоснабжение ухудшается? А где, грушевидная? Да вроде там проверяли ручками, ничего там нет сильно криминального.
Раньше были спазмы, боли в спине. Но я все это вылечил практически. А ноги не могу! Причем чем больше я сижу на стуле, тем хуже с ногами. Как начинаю в выходные немного больше двигаться, на дачу иногда съезжу, так ситуация потихоньку улучшается, а на недели совсем загибаться начинаю. Не могу сидеть, вибрация ниже пояса.


----------



## Тигги (4 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, а ноги не отекают?


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июн 2017)

@Тигги, Нет, отеков нет, цвет кожи не меняется.


----------



## Алекссандра (9 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, Саша, спасибо большое за объяснение. Оглядываясь назад, тоже понимаю, если бы... Но, к сожалению, имею, то, что имею. Не всегда нам дано знать, что будет в будущем. К тому же в 20-25 лет чувствуешь себя бессмертным и неуязвимым))).
Главное, что Вы сделали выводы из своих ошибок и есть сила воли и ум это исправить. Все у Вас получится, уверена!
Здоровья вам!
По поводу растяжения мышц у меня согласна на 1000%. Сама это чувствую, врач говорит о том же, Ваши слова это тоже подтвердили.
Здоровья вам!


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Июн 2017)

@Алекссандра, Да в 20-25 действительно чувствуешь себя на все 100% и не думаешь, что гром может грянуть уже в 30, а не в 50.
Да выводы сделаны и ошибки нужно исправлять по возможности.
Про растяжку правильно говорят, вам она будит полезна не только для спины, но и для других суставов.
Обязательно растягивайте ноги. Раз у вас на спине мышцы укорочены сильно, они склонны к укорочению во всем теле скорее всего, такой тело от природы. Укорочение мышц спрессовывает суставы и позвонки. Растягивание ног - это профилактика артроза на коленках. Все начинается с укорочения мышц и коленный сустав начинает работать под нагрузкой, тереться, стирается мениск и т. п. По этому массаж и растяжка ног вам будит на пользу я думаю.
Вам тоже здоровье! Поскорее придти в норму и начать немного заниматься.


----------



## nick_sunflower (19 Июл 2017)

@Александр_100, привет. Желаю здоровья! Спина у вас на мою похожа. У меня тоже гипермобильность. В детстве гнулся как гутаперчевый, а в 20-27 лет занимался со штангой и "сорвал" спину. Теперь вот тоже решаю проблемы. Тоже есть ретролистез 3мм и проблема больше с ногами, чем со спиной (со спиной тоже научился справляться).


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Июл 2017)

@Александр_100, здравствуйте! У меня тоже листез и тоже проблема с ногами. Вы собирались делать ЭНМГ. И что показало обследование? Показала ли ЭНМГ, что у вас действительно проблема в корешках? Или быть может просто седалищный нерв пережимается спазмированной грушевидной мышцей?


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, _Не знаем края и потому что не научены, и потому что нет этой самой физический нагрузки чаще всего и край не нужен. А вот если она возникает, динамическая нагрузка - то это создаёт проблемы.
Но посмотрите форум - больше половины не мешок подняли, а наклонились неудачно и "прострел" с грыжкой._
Согласен! Общество фактически деградирует. Чем дальше, тем мы все превращаемся в неизвестно что. Это уже даже не биомеханизм, а просто мясо с костями, которое пытается передвигаться. Я думаю именно такая учесть постигнет последующие поколения.
Так вот и получается, что у людей этот самый "край" или границы физических возможностей, они сужаются по сути постепенно.
В общем мое мнение это дорога у людей в никуда! И если человечество не займется разумно заниматься, пускай скажем по простому, физкультурой ничего хорошего дальше не свет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

А зачем? Правая рука для мышки, и хорошо.
Главное чтобы использовали эту руку правильно, для мыши.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Вот так и будит! И останется у людей мышцы только на правой руке и то только те, которые напрягают два пальца. А все остальное не надо человеку. 
"Ноги вообще можно с рождения ампутировать". С ними слишком большой геморрой. Не будит ног и грыжи в позвоночнике не будит. Именно ноги дают этот несчастный перекос таза и т.п. "Ноги не нужна я часть тела!"  А так тебя поместили сразу в робота, сел и только мышкой щелкаешь, а все вокруг работает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Что Вы зацепились за перекос таза.
Он у всех, а болит не у всех.
Лечим боли проходят, а перекос остаётся.
Момент важный, учитываемый, компенсируемый, но не определяющий.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что Вы зацепились за перекос таза.
> Он у всех, а болит не у всех.
> Лечим боли проходят, а перекос остаётся.
> Момент важный, учитываемый, компенсируемый, но не определяющий.


Понятно, что он у многих. Болит не у всех потому, что в зависимости от степени перекоса, в зависимости от прочности тканей, от образа жизни в котором человек живет. Много факторов!
Боли проходят, перекос остается. Но это не лечение, это снимание симптомов. Мне тоже помню также снимали в 2011, в 2013г симптомы. А они опять и опять обострения. Это в никуда дорога. Нужно максимально постараться сбалансировать мышцы так, чтобы перекос был минимальный. 
Я вот тут на форуме смотрю фотографии кто выкладывает. У всех у кого большие грыжи есть перекос. Т.е. есть мышечно-тонический сидром. Без него ни как. Если бы его вовремя лечить, то и грыжи бы не было возможно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Грыжи у всех, вопрос лишь в размерах.
От перекоса таза это зависит минимально.
Инерций такое есть, а подтверждения нет.
Не от перекоса и длинны ноги все зависит, а от тренированности и разумного поведения.
От перекоса зависит не частота и сила, а уровень поражения, 4-5 чаще страдает, а с 4-5 сложнее организму самовосстанавливаться .


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжи у всех, вопрос лишь в размерах.
> От перекоса таза это зависит минимально.
> Инерций такое есть, а подтверждения нет.
> Не от перекоса и длинны ноги все зависит, а от тренированности и разумного поведения.
> От перекоса зависит не частота и сила, а уровень поражения, 4-5 чаще страдает, а с 4-5 сложнее организму самовосстанавливаться .


Возможно не буду спорить. Я пока только начинаю вести статистику для себя на эту тему.
От перекоса таза наверное зависит направления грыжи в какой корешок.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Возможно не буду спорить. Я пока только начинаю вести статистику для себя на эту тему.
> От перекоса таза наверное зависит направления грыжи в какой корешок.


Зависит, но не 100%


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, А от чего тогда еще зависит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

От механизма травмы и состояния позвоночника


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

А травмы может и не быть. Дигенеративный процесс в позвоночнике разве это травма? Или сорвал сину это как травма считается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Если дегенеративный, то Марстона все диски усохнут через протрузии, и боль будет только от мышц и от суставов, как в старости.
А если экструзия - то значит травма, тут теория относительности работает в поели объёме, но для данного индивидуума- это травма.
Но чем тренированнее и разумнее эти индивидуумы, тем реже экструзии.
И тут уже теория “средних чисел” работает. Чем среднее, тем реже.


----------

